# New Concealed Weapon? Palm Pistol?



## Trip_Wire (Nov 24, 2008)

Here is a link to a new weapon designed for self defense for (IMO) 'For Dummies!' What do you all think? 

One round of 9MM — Better be in the head!

http://www.palmpistol.com/


----------



## The91Bravo (Nov 24, 2008)

That would be a short firefight......


BANG!!!!


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Nov 24, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> That would be a short firefight......BANG!!!!



That brings to mind a quote I heard the other day while watching CSI (vegas)

When asked "Who brings a gun to a knife fight?" Gil Grissom replies, with a straight face. "The winner."


----------



## pardus (Nov 24, 2008)

> Sales are restricted to US citizens



My life isn't worth protecting?

You know how many non citizens have died for this country?

FUCK THEM!


----------



## MontereyJack (Nov 25, 2008)

$300.00 is a lot of money for a single shot pistol that isn't in production yet. 

A Glock 27 fits nicely in the palm of my hand and has a lot of .40 caliber bullets.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 25, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> My life isn't worth protecting?
> 
> You know how many non citizens have died for this country?
> 
> FUCK THEM!



you get the knife in the equation


----------



## Trip_Wire (Nov 25, 2008)

MontereyJack said:


> $300.00 is a lot of money for a single shot pistol that isn't in production yet.
> 
> A Glock 27 fits nicely in the palm of my hand and has a lot of .40 caliber bullets.



It's also my everyday carry choice!


----------



## parallel (Nov 25, 2008)

I'll take my Kahr Arms PM9 thank you.


----------



## hoepoe (Nov 25, 2008)

Still useful as a one hit wonder assassin's weapon...

H


----------



## WillBrink (Nov 25, 2008)

Trip_Wire said:


> Here is a link to a new weapon designed for self defense for (IMO) 'For Dummies!' What do you all think?
> 
> One round of 9MM — Better be in the head!
> 
> http://www.palmpistol.com/



Seems we have always had a palm pistol, the derringer. Most derringers also tend to come in larger calibers as you're only going to get one, maybe two, chances, so derringers have classically used calibers at that start with a 4. :)

Looking at that thing, it almost looks like a contact weapon! 

Looks more like a gimmick then a serious SD weapon. :2c:


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 25, 2008)

Looks like a waste of money.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the link, TW.  

I will forward this to the guys so we can keep an eye out for them when they come out.


----------



## 08steeda (Nov 26, 2008)

Looks like a real waste of money! My carry choice is my FNH Dac-Compact! 10 Rounds of +P Corbon's! Plus extra mags!


----------



## MontereyJack (Nov 26, 2008)

08steeda said:


> Looks like a real waste of money! My carry choice is my FNH Dac-Compact! 10 Rounds of +P Corbon's! Plus extra mags!


 Not familiar with this pistol. Is it a compact Browning Hi Power? Could you post a picture?


----------

